# Google now college football



## 24andrewd (Nov 12, 2011)

What app do you use to get sport scores. I love how Google now looks and kind now is a go to for me. But it keeps disappointing me with sports.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I use ScoreMobile. It's free, in Google Play Store. Has a nice widget, too.


----------



## plutonium0587 (Aug 25, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> I use ScoreMobile. It's free, in Google Play Store. Has a nice widget, too.


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

Yahoo Sportacular is a good one too


----------



## 24andrewd (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll try both. Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Now doesn't even work with college football does it?


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

Nope. Pro teams only right now.


----------

